# Clouper ZNA 50?



## KB_314 (30/11/14)

Hi all - I have a great 20w mod with mini nautilus - don't currently rebuild but thinking of getting a 30-50w mod so I can use the new subtank and atlantis commercial tanks, with possibility to use with rba/rda's a little later. What would you recommend? Considering the zna clone by clouper but very open to suggestion..


----------



## Ricgt (30/11/14)

Howzit bud. I have a Cloupour ZNA50, you cant go wrong man its a machine! Its built like a tank and finished off very very nicley. The threads for the battery tubes are the smoothest I have felt in anything ecig related. The button weight and location is just perfect and the way it fits in the hand is really a plus for me. Looks are subjective, but I think its the tits. I use my hana for every day basharound and use the ZNA50 when I feel like blowing some Twisp users brains.

Now for some negatives. Its a heavy motherf***er even in its smallest mode it makes a hana feel like its missing its battery. But I guess that adds to the feeling of solidity. The 510 pin doesn't adjust low enough for some of my atties. With an 18650 battery and extension tube bolted on it is quite tall also...




All in all I love my ZNA50. I wont be needing another device for a very long time with this (Said no vaper ever...)

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## kimbo (1/12/14)

Ricgt said:


> I wont be needing another device for a very long time with this



Famous last words

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Achmat89 (1/12/14)

Ricgt said:


> Howzit bud. I have a Cloupour ZNA50, you cant go wrong man its a machine! Its built like a tank and finished off very very nicley. The threads for the battery tubes are the smoothest I have felt in anything ecig related. The button weight and location is just perfect and the way it fits in the hand is really a plus for me. Looks are subjective, but I think its the tits. I use my hana for every day basharound and use the ZNA50 when I feel like blowing some Twisp users brains.
> 
> Now for some negatives. Its a heavy motherf***er even in its smallest mode it makes a hana feel like its missing its battery. But I guess that adds to the feeling of solidity. The 510 pin doesn't adjust low enough for some of my atties. With an 18650 battery and extension tube bolted on it is quite tall also...
> 
> ...




Yo buddy, i have the same mod (ZNA50). But i've been experiencing battery drainage like in a no time compared to my buddy's BECpro.

Is this normal?? @Ricgt


----------



## gman211991 (1/12/14)

Achmat88 said:


> Yo buddy, i have the same mod (ZNA50). But i've been experiencing battery drainage like in a no time compared to my buddy's BECpro.
> 
> Is this normal?? @Ricgt


Its the subohm atomizer. Easiest way to fix it is sell it to me jk. Try lowering watts to the lower limit required im thinking 20watts

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Achmat89 (1/12/14)

gman211991 said:


> Its the subohm atomizer. Easiest way to fix it is sell it to me jk. Try lowering watts to the lower limit required im thinking 20watts



LOL good 1 @gman211991 

Nah still the same thing on lower watts lol but ok maybe i must just get used to it. Lol this tanks chows juice tho, so now i just get vg and mix it will all my juices.... Budget for daaaaysss lol


----------



## RIEFY (1/12/14)

no matter what battery you have in there it chows it up. its the cloupor boards lots of guys complain about it. solution keep a spare charged battery

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Achmat89 (1/12/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> no matter what battery you have in there it chows it up. its the cloupor boards lots of guys complain about it. solution keep a spare charged battery
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



Hahaha yeah i have one i carry around with me all the time.


----------



## gman211991 (1/12/14)

Achmat88 said:


> LOL good 1 @gman211991
> 
> Nah still the same thing on lower watts lol but ok maybe i must just get used to it. Lol this tanks chows juice tho, so now i just get vg and mix it will all my juices.... Budget for daaaaysss lol


Ghetto chemistry 101right there lol we are the same.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Achmat89 (1/12/14)

hahah its a must @gman211991


----------



## gman211991 (1/12/14)

So long you don't throw it in the kids juice boxes to make that stretch so can buy more eliquids


----------



## KB_314 (1/12/14)

Ricgt said:


> Howzit bud. I have a Cloupour ZNA50, you cant go wrong man its a machine! Its built like a tank and finished off very very nicley. The threads for the battery tubes are the smoothest I have felt in anything ecig related. The button weight and location is just perfect and the way it fits in the hand is really a plus for me. Looks are subjective, but I think its the tits. I use my hana for every day basharound and use the ZNA50 when I feel like blowing some Twisp users brains.
> 
> Now for some negatives. Its a heavy motherf***er even in its smallest mode it makes a hana feel like its missing its battery. But I guess that adds to the feeling of solidity. The 510 pin doesn't adjust low enough for some of my atties. With an 18650 battery and extension tube bolted on it is quite tall also...
> 
> ...


Sounds awesome man! Looks pretty awesome too. Definitely considering getting this one


----------



## KB_314 (1/12/14)

Achmat88 said:


> Yo buddy, i have the same mod (ZNA50). But i've been experiencing battery drainage like in a no time compared to my buddy's BECpro.
> 
> Is this normal?? @Ricgt


Thanks for the heads up! Thats not ideal. If it's a joy other than that I might still be swayed coz I don't mind carrying batteries that much personally.. Have you enjoyed it in all other areas?


----------



## BillW (2/12/14)

Pm me might be selling mine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mario (2/12/14)

Achmat88 said:


> Yo buddy, i have the same mod (ZNA50). But i've been experiencing battery drainage like in a no time compared to my buddy's BECpro.
> 
> Is this normal?? @Ricgt


Where did u get that juice from ?


----------



## KB_314 (2/12/14)

Mario said:


> Where did u get that juice from ?


Not sure where those particular bottles were bought, but I bought some SpaceJam yesterday from VapeCulture (talk to Allan - very accommodating and friendly)... but hurry - he doesn't have much left. He says he may not be bringing them back in, but I guess with enough demand maybe he'll reconsider..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ricgt (2/12/14)

I agree about chowing the battery... Noticed it today with a 3100mah and a 1.8ohm coil. I think my cana with a 2500mah lasts longer.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

